# Wcb Piss Up In A Brewery



## Vlad the Pale Aler (31/10/07)

The WCB annual get together will be held in Morley on Sat Dec 1st.

Keep an eye on your e-mail for full details.


----------



## Guest Lurker (31/10/07)

Morley! Cool. That is so close, thats an easy cycle, even if you have to close one eye and squint to work out which way is up. Mind you, there is a train line in between.


----------



## mika (31/10/07)

You can still go for DUI on a bike


----------



## ausdb (31/10/07)

A certain sandgroper ahb'er is a learned scholar of the law and has researched the subject in depth. The answer from foggy beer induced memory loss was something like no you can't. Search back for posts a christmas or two ago (yerr right he says) about a sandgropers gathering at burswood and toting a wheely keg behind the bike


----------



## mika (1/11/07)

Think I'll just ply said Scholar with beer when next we meet and get it straight from the horses mouth and see if he's interested in representing me, just in case


----------



## raistlin_kell (11/11/07)

Morley is a fair distance for me however if its close to pub(l)ic transport i'll sidle along... I hope this is an excuse for old and new members to critique others alcoholic offerings. Jake's dark offering for september still haunts my dreams. *That was 1 sweet drop Jake!* :icon_drunk:


----------



## raistlin_kell (13/11/07)

Vlad
sorry mate - can't make the 1st. The MD has already scheduled us for a night entertaining guests. 6 adults and about 400 kids so the chances of me bailing out to Morley is nil. 

Always the way.


----------



## Asher (13/11/07)

Niice - So who do I pay my money to? :beerbang:


----------



## randyrob (13/11/07)

Asher said:


> Niice - So who do I pay my money to? :beerbang:



aren't u still the treasurer until the end of the year asher?


----------



## Asher (13/11/07)

Well up untill a week ago there was pp39,150 (Philipina Piso's) in the account.... Now.... ?


----------



## randyrob (13/11/07)

Asher said:


> Well up untill a week ago there was pp39,150 (Philipina Piso's) in the account.... Now.... ?



hmmm... i think i misunderstood your original question  

i think Darren is going to be the treasurer so i'm sure he'd be happy you sending him what ever is left...



President: Jake Brandish
Vice President/Treasurer: Darryn Watson 
Secretary: Rob Hart
Activities Director: Ian Walker
Competition Director: Anthony Wishart


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (13/11/07)

Rather do this without a cover charge, but that depends on how strong the piso is to the dollar.


----------



## mika (13/11/07)

Not very, unless I've missed a decimal point you've got ~ $10.20


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/11/07)

Seems I will be on a mine site in Queensland on Dec 1. Have a good one guys.


----------



## Asher (14/11/07)

mika_lika said:


> Not very, unless I've missed a decimal point you've got ~ $10.20



You missed a decimal... There's about 40pp to the A$
Think We'll manage without a cover ... If your a financial member/partner of one


----------



## randyrob (14/11/07)

does anyone know if we still need a drummer? i've got a good mate that's offered his services for the day.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (2/12/07)

Did we all behave ourselves? the last hour or so was a bit of a blurr.


----------



## Tony M (2/12/07)

Great day yesterday. Thanks to the organisers and to Jake for the premises. As for the chefs, I can only cry "YUM!!!" That food is something else I shall have to copy.


----------



## Kai (2/12/07)

Yesterday? Ah @#$%k.


----------



## sinkas (2/12/07)

Fkin sorry I missed it, was "hung over as the queen in maida vale" from a Ball the night beofre, and had to go to a lame 70'S party, .....shoulda known


----------



## Redneck Brewer (2/12/07)

What a great day it was on saturday, Lots of COLD flowing Beer, and a Shrimp,Scampi,Crab,Cray,Chili, Kitchen sink broil that was absolutly fantastic. And if anybody could post up the recipe it would be much appretiated, We all managed to behave ourselves somewhat, Not too many hangovers I suspect, Thanks guys.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (2/12/07)

The prawn boil is quite spectacular, maybe AusDB can write it up in the brew food section.


----------



## Simon W (2/12/07)

Sounds like it was a good day, the smell of the seafood broil woulda had me hurling tho!


----------



## ausdb (2/12/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> The prawn boil is quite spectacular, maybe AusDB can write it up in the brew food section.


Mmmm not sure if I can, I am sworn to secrecy on that one I did have to pledge to sacrifice my 1st born and learn some funny hand shakes for the privilege of learning the prawn boil but I will see what I can do h34r: 

One hint copious amounts of chili powder and "13 secret herbs and spices, not 11"


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (11/12/07)

OK then, a picture is worth a thousand words

prawn boil pictures

try and work out the recipe.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> OK then, a picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> prawn boil pictures
> 
> try and work out the recipe.




Prawns + Water + stuff


----------

